# Poll: 911 or R8



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

*Which would you rather have, a 911 or an R8?*​
I'd have a 911 ta3941.05%I'd have an R8.4850.53%I'm annoying enough to want another option even though I understood the question88.42%


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

A few people have been talking about the 911 versus the R8.

Me, personally, I'd have a 911 every time. Which would you prefer, if given the choice?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I think I would have to go with the R8...Still very few and far between...Too many 911's for me here in Toronto!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

CraigyTT said:


> A few people have been talking about the 911 versus the R8.
> 
> Me, personally, I'd have a 911 every time. Which would you prefer, if given the choice?


Interesting. Why would you have a 911 over an R8; I think an explanation is in order.

I'd have the R8 because I believe it's a less compromised sports car than the 911. I reckon Porsche's designers would simply _love _to start with a clean sheet and design a new mid-engined supercar instead of being encumbered by 40 years of motoring history and replace the 911.

Instead they have to think of more and better ways to defy the laws of physics and keep the 911 relevant in the 21st century when it was basically designed in 1936.

Look at what they did with the Carrera GT. Now a scaled down version of that for the same money as a 911 would be my preference


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> CraigyTT said:
> 
> 
> > A few people have been talking about the 911 versus the R8.
> ...


Car porn, and still have it over any car out there today.
Veyron included.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> Interesting. Why would you have a 911 over an R8; I think an explanation is in order.


I've driven them both. The 911 feels like it's been hewn from a solid bit of metal. the R8's OK but it doesn't feel the same. The fact is that from the inside, the R8 remids me far too much of the TT. It should feel special, but it misses.

The 911 has by far the better gearchange (for manual gearboxes: I don't like the way DSG is programmed on the limit).

The 911's steering has better feedback, and has a nice feel when you're taking the car out of a tight corner. I also prefer the 911's propensity to wag its tail a little under heavy braking; it makes me feel involved.

The R8's probably quite a bit quicker, but the 911 is nicer to drive.

I like driving... they are both good but the 911 is more involving. I suppose that's the main reason why I prefer it.

I've never had the 911 on the road, so I dunno how people behave as regards letting me out of junctions and stuff.... someone mentioned that as a bad mark against the 911. I've never had many problems with that, even in BMWs...

C


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Why would you have a 911 over an R8; I think an explanation is in order.
> ...


now that's even more interesting ... i agree that the r8 is possibly a little 'audi' looking inside, but i wouldn't have thought anyone could describe a porsche as feeling 'special' inside? to me the interiors are the biggest let down for porsches, for the price of them the interiors are truly shockingly low rent.

from a driver's perspective i can see the appeal though, the 911 is just a legendary piece of kit.

i'm not sure i could choose between the two ... the kid in me would want the r8 because it just looks awesome, but the driver in me would probably always be swayed towards the 911 ... because, after all's said and done, it's still a 911, still a porsche, still not an audi.

i think, for feeling special inside, you're probably looking at an aston martin v8 vantage - in the same price range - but it's seemingly nowhere nears as good to drive as the other two, and may not be as robust/reliable.

genuinely tough choice, still, if someone gave me Â£80K it's a problem i'd love to have!! :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> ...encumbered by 40 years of motoring history...


For me, that's part of the reason I'd go first for the 911 if offered a choice to drive one of the two. It just falls into the "cars I'd like to drive before I die" category, simply because it's been so well-regarded for so long. Same with a Ferrari. I don't mind that it's compromised - in fact I think I like the fact it is. Makes it less "sterile" somehow. 
No doubt the R8 is a 21st century engineering marvel, but it just doesn't have the same appeal to heart over head, at least for me. I also think its looks will date much, much more quickly once the novelty value wears off.

So not based on logic, performance figures, grip or whatever science/metrics you want to apply to compare how they drive. But my 2p...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd have to go for the 911 if realy pushed because it puts Audi build quality to shame.
Its also one of the best cars ive driven, years of getting it right involved.

Oh, i'm the one who understood the question but needs another choice.

A close call.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Oh, i'm the one who understood the question but needs another choice.
> A close call.


More interesting given that from what I've read from you, it's likely you're one of the few people on the forum who may actually make this decision...
 
C


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

chrisabdn said:


> now that's even more interesting ... i agree that the r8 is possibly a little 'audi' looking inside, but i wouldn't have thought anyone could describe a porsche as feeling 'special' inside? to me the interiors are the biggest let down for porsches, for the price of them the interiors are truly shockingly low rent.


The interior of the 911 is not just about looks, it's about how things feel as much as anything.

it'd be interesting to see how people felt about each car if you could do something like the pepsi challenge with them (ie. find out how each of them feels from the inside, while wearing a blindfold*).

C

*.. I'm hoping this isn't my subconscious demanding to read de sade again...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

CraigyTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, i'm the one who understood the question but needs another choice.
> ...


I did.
I'm pretty sure i made the right decision in selling the R8 on, i really think if it had any problems from the offset of ownership i would have got rid of it anyway.

I had nothing but clutch problems with the Aston.

Nothing but gearbox problems with the m6.

So the misses and me got together and she decided to get rid of her 997.

And we bought something totally different instead .

I'm also on the verge of ordering another Audi, but i cant decide on the colour.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd have the 911 every time. The R8's probably quicker on a lap round Silverstone but the 911 (especially the 997) is a great car, I like it anyway.  But then I would say that.

DU03, what made you get rid of yours??


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

smartartkid said:


> I'd have the 911 every time. The R8's probably quicker on a lap round Silverstone but the 911 (especially the 997) is a great car, I like it anyway.  But then I would say that.
> 
> DU03, what made you get rid of yours??


Which?


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh sorry,  your 997?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

smartartkid said:


> Oh sorry,  your 997?


It was the misses car.
She said if we got the car she wanted she'd get rid of it.
I thought it was a nice car, but we both wanted to move on to something else.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

911


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

I see at least 50 911s each day around the roads of Surrey, I see one R8 a week max. For me it's the R8 every time. Although Porche was always the car I wanted as a kid and still would love one.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

911 or R8,I'll cross that bridge if I ever get to it. In the meantime a TT will do nicely. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Park a 911 anywhere and it wont get a second look.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

911 - history, character, style and grunt.
R8 - only grunt :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sico said:


> Park a 911 anywhere and it wont get a second look.


You say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> 911


 Thanks for enlightening me.

--

Personally DUO3 I think it's a good thing to be more unnoticed. Some of my motors have attracted negative attention. Plenty of keyings etc, once had a nail left under each wheel. :evil:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

A 997 Gt2 every time

but a black GT3 with all the toys will pass

R8 is to expensive but I would take the v10 one 

any way with that money I choose option 3 a lambo


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

mrdemon said:


> any way with that money I choose option 3 a lambo


Aston V8 anybody? Something good finally coming out of your Country, and none of you gives a toss


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

nippo_ said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > any way with that money I choose option 3 a lambo
> ...


Nope. Been there, done that.
WHat else you selling nippo?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

nippo_ said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > any way with that money I choose option 3 a lambo
> ...


Lots of good things come out but not much is UK owned.

As to the not standing out being a good thing, maybe true but for that much money I would want it to. The only car that doesnt in that price range is the 911.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

lol I think a 997 Gt2 stands out


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

smartartkid said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 911
> ...


I cant be bothered with opinion, you can never win, hence no comments. However i felt as i had voted i should stand up and say what i had voted for.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ultima GTR, one day one WILL sit in my garage. Had a passenger ride around Donnington in one once when I was there with my Westfield and wanted one ever since. Clearly not a daily runner but fcuking awesome.

Gives me the horn just looking at the damn thing. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

CraigyTT said:


> A few people have been talking about the 911 versus the R8.
> 
> Me, personally, I'd have a 911 every time. Which would you prefer, if given the choice?


Which 911 are you talking about though? C4S vs R8 - R8 please. GT3RS, 959 (it's a 911 really, right?  ), 9ff something or other - 911 please 



CraigyTT said:


> The 911 has by far the better gearchange (for manual gearboxes: I don't like the way DSG is programmed on the limit).


That's ok, no R8 has DSG!


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

clived said:


> CraigyTT said:
> 
> 
> > The 911 has by far the better gearchange (for manual gearboxes: I don't like the way DSG is programmed on the limit).
> ...


My apologies; my brain's programmed to say "dsg" whenever talking about robotized shifts.
R-tronic isn't DSG to be sure - seems to be a rehash of the gallardo e-gear system.

C


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd take an R8 over lesser 911's, but take the Pork if it was a GT3RS, Turbo or GT2.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

GT3. Now what was the question?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

garyc said:


> GT3. Now what was the question?


 :lol: I think that's how my brain works too. I'd have a vanilla 911 over a valnilla R8 too though

C


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CraigyTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > GT3. Now what was the question?
> ...


I'd have an RS4 over an R8. :wink:

But I also suffer from pro-Porsche 911 blinkering. Something to do with: seeing them as a kid - that first red Porsche turbo; their motorsport history; the fact they are not perfect yet still improve with each generation; the available depth of engineering knowledge and experience; the relative anonymity of the models (well except that viper Green 997GTRS); the fact that they are not 'This Years Love'; the fact that they do exactly what the tin says and offer a good overall ownership experience.

Oh, and this:

Yellowbird:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

R8!

The 911 is almost as common a sight as the TT. LOL


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

R8 for sure,seen an Ibis one today very very nice.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

911 without a doubt. :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

id have to go with the 911 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

jampott said:


> 911 without a doubt. :lol:


Agreed!! :lol: 
Don't know why anyone would want an R8 over a 911 :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> 911 without a doubt. :lol:


Never have to send it back for handling 'funny' eh? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > 911 without a doubt. :lol:
> ...


No, because 'funny' handling is a feature of the 911.

Fortunately, it isn't a feature of the R8. It is, however, a feature of a damaged / deformed tyre. :wink:

2 new rears, courtesy of Audi, and its back better than ever.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Sussex_Paul said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > 911 without a doubt. :lol:
> ...


I mean this in a jocular way:

Have you seen your signature's pics of an R8?
:lol:

C


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The R8 just doesn't do it for me on so many levels, so it would have to be a C4S, or if money was no object then a GT3'RS'.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> Sussex_Paul said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Don't geddit? 
Are you asking why I've got pics of an R8 in my sig? :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

911 obviously - although I would very much like to test drive an R8 to see what all the fuss is about.

Both awesome cars in my opinion and a nice choice to have to make!


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

On a serious note (and being a confirmed Pork - o -phile), until I've driven a V10 engined R8, I'd have to go along with the 4.2 FSi R8 against the 997 Carrera up until you get to GT3 level. From there on, I reckon it would be a difficult choice over that or the GT3 RS, Turbo or GT2.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

If I had a garage it would be the R8. Otherwise, the 997 being so common actually makes it quite relaxing parking on the road. And I agree with others - if we start talking about the GT3 / Turbo 997, then I'd go for the Porker.

I still haven't seen an R8 on the road yet. Just today I saw about 8 911s. And for those who say the R8 looks like a TT from the driving seat, the 911 looks just like a Boxster / Cayman from the driver's seat. It's just a fact of life that there will be shared components.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I've always loved/wanted a 911, but the R8 has thrown me somewhat, becuse it's just so lovely...

so I ticked 'other' and I'll take a Lotus Exige S :wink: to pee all over both of them on track, and spend the other Â£45k on a Range Rover to annoy the greens...(thus negatively offsetting the Exige's small carbon footprint...)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Just don't park it on any gravel. :wink:

Sounds like a very sensitive chassis.

Glad it's sorted and restored to former glory.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

1) anyone who thinks the R8 looks like the TT from the driving seat probably needs to get out more. I can see the engine from the driving seat. How about you? :lol:

2) fault traced to a defective tyre, not caused by gravel. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> 1) anyone who thinks the R8 looks like the TT from the driving seat probably needs to get out more. I can see the engine from the driving seat. How about you? :lol:
> 
> 2) fault traced to a defective tyre, not caused by gravel. :wink:


What was defective about it Tim?

Fully agree that a TT is as similar to an R8 as i am similar to Brad Pitt


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

jampott said:


> I can see the engine from the driving seat. How about you? :lol:


Have you got the optional rearward facing seats then........ :lol:

Glad to hear things have been sorted btw.

Oh and BossCobra's looking for you on the R8 site............... :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

you had to be without your car for how long, just for a deformed tyre? 

Did they not try to balance it? That would have flagged it up immediately in my experience :?

I think i'll change my vote and go for the Porsche if the "R8 Centre" are that inept :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sussex_Paul said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the engine from the driving seat. How about you? :lol:
> ...


You don't have a rear view mirror in yours then?  :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Ultima GTR, one day one WILL sit in my garage. Had a passenger ride around Donnington in one once when I was there with my Westfield and wanted one ever since. Clearly not a daily runner but fcuking awesome.
> 
> Gives me the horn just looking at the damn thing. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


With you on that one Rich...

911...

4wd cars are not really a test of driving skill what so ever..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Ultima GTR, one day one WILL sit in my garage. Had a passenger ride around Donnington in one once when I was there with my Westfield and wanted one ever since. Clearly not a daily runner but fcuking awesome.
> ...


I think a 997T at the limit in a high speed bend could still challenge one's driver skills.

Agree about quattros though - but these have always been better road cars than track cars. It is after all, what they are designed for.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I wouldn't necessarily describe the R8 as a 4WD car, anymore than I would the TT - but for different reasons.

The R8 doesn't share either the Haldex or the Torsen 4WD systems which are prevalent across the Audi range, but is a true mechanical diff system, and is very very RWD-biased.

It will handle like a RWD car in a lot of situations...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Ultima is a different beast for a different purpose, I was being flippant. 

Really want one though, one day. That is if the freedom police havent banned anything with more than 1000cc by then. 

As far as this thread is concerned, what a nice choice to have eh!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I wouldn't necessarily describe the R8 as a 4WD car, anymore than I would the TT - but for different reasons.
> 
> The R8 doesn't share either the Haldex or the Torsen 4WD systems which are prevalent across the Audi range, but is a true mechanical diff system, and is very very RWD-biased.
> 
> It will handle like a RWD car in a lot of situations...


You may not describe it as one (a 4wd car) but that's what it is.

Haldex has part time 4 wd, R8 has permanent 4wd sans torsen and with old school viscous coupling.

<<Viscous coupling uses plates with holes in them, (like a cheese grater) along with a fluid that changes consistency according to thermodynamic principles. One group of plates is attached to the front driveline and the other group to the rear. No electronics are involved. Further, reaction time is slow; slippage has to have already occurred for the torque transfer. The mechanism itself is heavier than Haldex - all that fluid and those plates. But it's cheaper than Haldex.>>

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes garyc, but with the bias being VERY RWD, it handles like a RWD in many situations. That's what I'm getting at.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Saw this advertised yesterday whilst I was browsing...

Black Edition

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Saw this advertised yesterday whilst I was browsing...
> 
> Black Edition
> 
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


From that photos, it looks cheap IMHO. :roll:

Is it just the poor valet finish do you think?


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Not so keen on all black.
My fave colour for the GT3 RS


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Yes garyc, but with the bias being VERY RWD, it handles like a RWD in many situations. That's what I'm getting at.


I know. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this advertised yesterday whilst I was browsing...
> ...


Poor quality pics. Needs Dean + studio to do justice.

Lovely. Would be even better in matte (?) finish.


----------

